# Name change



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Added name above


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I like this, but shortened:

Lucky Buddy Rags to Riches (without Dreams)


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

There a few AKC Goldens named with the prefix Goldwin but none recently.

My previous Golden was "Lucky Goldwin of Cold Springs". If it hadn't been for Lucky my uncle never would have gotten a golden. He was in love with Lucky and thought all Goldens would be just like him. IMO- He should never own a living creature.

Lucky passed 11/14/2010- The first anniversary of his passing I wake up not missing Lucky but wanting another Golden- I had Golden fever. Who would have known a month later I would have Buddy? Buddy's birthday is the same day as when I lost Harley my cleft palete puppy from Cozy's second litter. It is possible Buddy was taking his first breath as Harley was taking his last. If it hadn't been for Lucky I would not have gotten Buddy.


mylissyk has suggested these names on another thread:

Goldwin's Change of Fortune
Goldwin's Wind of Good Fortune
Goldwin's Good Fortune


----------



## lalavender (May 26, 2012)

How about something like

Goldwins Lucky I've Gone from Rags to Riches

and his call name would be buddy. Enjoy your new Baby.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

lalavender said:


> How about something like
> 
> Goldwins Lucky I've Gone from Rags to Riches I wonder if it would fit? I will have to count up how much space I have.
> 
> and his call name would be buddy. Enjoy your new Baby.


I do enjoy him. Everyone says he is the "Happiest Dog on Earth Now". He is always smiling. :--big_grin:

He now suffers from "Excessive Greeting Disorder" which I love and hate at the same time. I love that he loves his life. But he needs to be cool, calm, and collected for pet therapy work.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Goldwin's Lucky in Love

Goldwin's Forever 

Goldwin's Crossing Gaps (OK, longshot but thinking of Cumberland Gap)

Goldwin's Second Time S'Charrm


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Megora said:


> Goldwin's Lucky in Love
> 
> Goldwin's Forever
> 
> ...


I love them all 

So many creative names.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Goldwins' Oliver Twist


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Swampcollie said:


> Goldwins' Oliver Twist


I love that, too


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Keep them coming

Making a list of them all plus keeping track of the most popular ones

Thanks everyone for you input 

I never have trouble with my furbutt's call names just the formal ones


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Just looked at the AKC site I can used up to 36 characters- All letters, spaces, apostrophes, etc are counted. After 36 I can go up to 50 characters for an extra $10.

I would prefer up to or under 36


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Goldwyn Got Lucky


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Bumping


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

How about Goldwin's Lucky Charm.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mika*

Mika

I love this name for Buddy:

Lucky Buddy's Rags to Riches


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Still can't decide on his AKC name. When will I know it is right?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mika*

Hope you know soon!!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Me too. I need to decide soon though.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mika*

Mika

Have you decided on a name for Buddy?


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Karen519 said:


> Mika
> 
> Have you decided on a name for Buddy?


Nope. One day I will :no:

It is so much when you plan before getting them. Name has always been picked or narrowed down before I got my previous dogs.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mika*

Just make sure you let me know when you choose one!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

*Name finally chosen!!!!*

A name as finally been selected ::wavey:

Drum roll please :


"Goldwin's Buddy Got Wiser". 

A play in Budweiser beer- A little twisted but seems perfect to me. If you know Buddy's story you will know why it is twisted.

I have been driving everyone I know nuts.


Now I just need to contact AKC to make sure I have all the right forms. It should be his registration signed over to me Dec. 14, 2011 on the back part for transfer of ownership as well as name change authorization form. $30 for owner transfer & $25 for name change. The best $55 dollars I will ever spend on him. 

Not sure if I should get the 3 generation pedigree ($19 added with name change) since he is neutered and won't be competing or anything special- Other than hopes of getting his CGC and then AKC Therapy dog certification. I know he came from Mennonites (Amish country)


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I really like the name! Good things are worth the wait.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I love it!! Great choice!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mika*

Mika

I love Buddy's new name!! Good Job!!:wavey::wavey:


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I just love the name  


It fits him perfectly


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

I am a fan...of his new name and the beer. I know you are relieved!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

lynn1970 said:


> I am a fan...of his new name and the beer. I know you are relieved!


I am relieved beyond words 

I don't even drink . I have never even tried it myself.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MikaTallulah*

MikaTallulah

I am so relieved you found a great name for Buddy-how is your sweet Boy?!?!
I don't drink either!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Karen519 said:


> MikaTallulah
> 
> I am so relieved you found a great name for Buddy-how is your sweet Boy?!?!
> I don't drink either!


He is great. Takes his CGC Aug 2 or 9 th. Hopefully he will pass. I am taking him to watch a Dock Diving competition Aug. 18th. We may be going to Goldstock for the Friday and Sat. come home Sunday AM- Prelim work schedule has me off . If I do go I think I may try to get him TDI tested. If we fail oh well- Will just have to keep trying . Lasted I talked to AKC they said I could submit his paperwork to change ownership and name with his CGC paperwork when he passes. He does have a big hot spot that got a slight bacterial infection in it after he rolled in deer poop-But it is healing well now 

How is Ken and everyone else?


----------

